# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.1.7 - introducing resize/repartition! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.7 is out!  *Resize/Repartition feature and ADB tool have been released!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.7 Release Notes:  *Released  Resize/Repartition feature - possibility to resize/repartition eMMC  flash with EFI partition table! One button click only!*
This new feature is important and should be used when you decide to  replace your flash memory, use another chip with bigger or less flash  memory size.
Also, Resize/Repartition feature will come handy when you performed  recovery operation and want the device to recognize the amount of  available memory correctly.
For example, you have a device with 16GB flash chip and corresponding  restore file, created with the same device, with the same amount of  memory – also 16GB.
You changed the original flash chip on another flash chip with bigger  capacity – 32GB and performed the restore operation, using recovery file  (Repair File), which has been created on a similar device with 16GB  flash memory size.
As a result, after recovery operation, device will recognize 16GB only  of new flash memory chip. To be able to access all 32GB on your new chip  you have to perform Resize/Repartition operation! *Note:* Not all versions of firmware support repartition/resize operation. 
To perform Resize/Repartition do the following:
 - Connect device via eMMC
 - Go to «eMMC service» tab
 - Press «Resize/Repartition» button
 - Press «Autorepartition» button -  software will perform  Resize/Repartition operation with the real (maximum available) flash  size
 - Or press «Set size» button -  software will perform  Resize/Repartition operation with custom size, which you have set in  bytes
 - After «Resize/Repartition» ends make Factory Data reset from phone Settings.  *Released ADB tool - possibility to read flash via ADB interface!* 
To work with ABD complete the following steps: 
 - Root device
 - Turn on USB Debugging Mode in the menu of the device
 - Install necessary ADB drivers
 - Select «ABD» interface in the software
 - Press «Connect» button in the software to connect device via ADB and read device info 
 After successfully connection you will able to:
 - Read necessary device partitions (software will automatically detect  the device partitions, if they are not damaged or partition table is  present).
You can read selected partitions into «*.mpt» file or into separate  binary («*.bin») files (just select «Read each partition into separate  binary («*.bin») file» option in the software before read).
 - Read Full Flash.
 - Read custom flash (with size that you required).  *Improved Content Extractor:* 
 - Fixed contacts search operation for old Android versions (for old  Android versions it is necessary to uncheck «Parse user data only»  option in the software).
 - Fixed the incorrect showing process progress of software Progress Bar for some operations.
 - Fixed «Cancel» button operation problem in some cases.  
 - Increased parsing data speed.  *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

